# What tank deco do you HATE to see in betta tank?



## bettafish15

So, what is it? A certain type of gravel? Weird caves? Shark figurines? Saltwater background on freshwater tank? Have at it! I'm curious  Pictures would be fun, but aren't mandatory ;D


----------



## JD3P

bettafish15 said:


> So, what is it? A certain type of gravel? Weird caves? Shark figurines? Saltwater background on freshwater tank? Have at it! I'm curious  Pictures would be fun, but aren't mandatory ;D


I really don't like those rainbow caves people get from walmart =X Lol


----------



## Sweeda88

JD3P said:


> I really don't like those rainbow caves people get from walmart =X Lol


I LOVE those things! I really hate tacky statues of fish. Those look terrible, and really detract from the fish themselves.


----------



## bettafish15

Haha me neither JD3P! It doesnt go with anything in the tank xP


----------



## SmokeNLark

yeah, I don't like the fish figures either. That's about it though. I like a lot of stuff that I see.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

I hate the rainbow/tie die decor too BLEH! Especially like retro gravel.


----------



## Apocalypse

puppyrjjkm said:


> I hate the rainbow/tie die decor too BLEH! Especially like retro gravel.


x2. I like a natural looking tank, so anything that is pink, purple, yellow, orange, and so on is on my "do not like" list.


----------



## soccerdog693

normally I would agree, that I hate neon stuff, but my friend just said up a 5 gal with black gravel and just a tiny bit of neon gravel mixed in and it looks AWESOME.

I can't stand tanks that look too crowded.


----------



## celine18

puppyrjjkm said:


> I hate the rainbow/tie die decor too BLEH! Especially like retro gravel.


YES! i can't stand neon/overly fake looking decorations!!! they just irritate me so much! poor fish probably get a headache from such a bright plastic environment...


----------



## ChicagoPete

Princess barbie aquariums. but ima guy so Bleahh


----------



## Sweeda88

ChicagoPete said:


> Princess barbie aquariums. but ima guy so Bleahh


I'm a girl, and even I think that is tacky. Unless, of course, it's an aquarium that belongs to a little girl. Otherwise, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tsuhei

Frosted pieces of glass...looks tacky...looks like maybe a bunch of frat guys had a party at a beach and threw their liquor bottles into the ocean look... lol


----------



## FishyFriend1

I hate anything that doesn't look natural. well as long as it isn't pink or bright_________, im fine. I also hate any other fish staue and i espesially hate those novelty "no fishing" signs etc


----------



## bettafish15

I know what you mean! Those "No Fishing" signs are so silly! Same with anything non-natural, like rainbow gravel Dx


----------



## Lion Mom

SKULLS - just HATE 'em in a tank!!!


----------



## Cravenne

Clown puke gravel...bleh. Looks kind of unnatural.


----------



## ChicagoPete

Cravenne said:


> Clown puke gravel...bleh. Looks kind of unnatural.


 more like urinatural bleaah


----------



## sjones

"decorations" that aren't useful for the fish and that just take up room, anything multicolored rainbow dayglow, real shells and plastic plants! ugh


----------



## Lion Mom

sjones said:


> "decorations" that aren't useful for the fish and that just take up room, anything multicolored rainbow dayglow, real shells and plastic plants! ugh


Yeah, I'm more of a natural looking tank gal myself, but I HAVE seen some with ruins, Budda's, and or Asian decor that I thought were very nice. But the rainbow stuff and skulls just DRIVES me! But that's just my opinion.


----------



## sjones

I like the Asian decor as well,, really inspired by the whole "aquascaping" thing,( if you haven't heard of it be sure to google it )
I guess i am also partial to "cheap" (ie terra cotta and floating plants!)
I bought a plastic cave once and it smelled up my tank of chemical plastic, fish loved it but I had to take it out, I let it leech out for 5 months and it still smells so i don't use it

However I secretly covet the human looking skulls alone in a tank with red gravel...


----------



## Feral

Lion Mom said:


> SKULLS - just HATE 'em in a tank!!!


*HEY!*









:lol:


----------



## baylee767

I can't stand skulls at ALL...

And rainbow stuff. The only reason I have Rainbow/Neon plants is because I wasn't allowed to get the natural ones because they cost an extra $2... 

And budhas. DON'T ask why because I have no idea, but they drive me NUTS. I love the natural tank design with just a splash of color...


----------



## sjones

Feral said:


> *HEY!*
> 
> View attachment 21939
> 
> 
> :lol:


I like it a lot.
Looks like your stand is about to cave in!


----------



## Feral

sjones said:


> I like it a lot.
> Looks like your stand is about to cave in!


Yeah, it does doesn't it? I think it must be something about the sweep of the pic and the lens- the top level pic looks that way too and neither of them is actually sagging...

Skulls, yeah- I can see where a lot of people wouldn't like them, but it's nice and roomy and my fishskis like it ;-) And I like the contrast between the vivid, alive looking flowers and the dull, lifeless bone. To each their own I suppose- something in this thread to offend everyone :lol:


----------



## sjones

a real fish eye lens!


----------



## Feral

sjones said:


> a real fish eye lens!


One citation for pun abuse coming up-

Please sign the bottom line and mail it to me with your check for $25 :lol:


----------



## CodeRed

Figurines that can't be used as a hide ): 
Gaudy decorations like pink towers or foot flops.
Neon colors that distract from the fish.

Edit: AH. I was going to add 
"Feral! I LOVE your tank. The skull and flowers just... well, they somehow fit? lol."
but I forgot to ):


----------



## Astro277

Rainbow caves or those icky rainbow rocks... Looks like throw up to me! lol


----------



## Betta Slave

I can't stand anything rainbow in the tank, and I definitely can't stand bright-colored gravel- especially hot pink. 

Anything pink, really- I don't like in a tank. XD


----------



## Sweeda88

I seem to be the only one who likes rainbow caves. LOL.


----------



## Arzela

BRIGHT neon gravel. D: Anything too terribly unnatural.


----------



## Feral

Sweeda88 said:


> I seem to be the only one who likes rainbow caves. LOL.


I'm guessing Betta Slave doesn't like your avatar fish either-

'Anything pink, really- I don't like in a tank. XD'


LOL! Yup, something to offend EVERYONE.


----------



## Sweeda88

He's not pink, he's red.


----------



## Alex09

Kinky colored gravel, plants, and caves. The only "synthetic" tank I ever found cool was the tank in Finding Nemo lol.


----------



## Feral

Sweeda88 said:


> He's not pink, he's red.


Ooops, sorry then


----------



## Sweeda88

It's ok. =)


----------



## Jupiter

Anything bright coloured/artificial looking/rainbow-y.

Plastic gems and marbles, especially as gravel.

Um...those little shark things or fishing signs from Walmart.


----------



## baylee767

Oh one more peeve. Useless cacky decorations... like no fishing signs and tiny spongebob statues, See I mean decorations with no holes for the fish or decorations that look dumb...

I also hate spongebob stuff. It's SO obvious to me from the box, it always has been, how whenever they show a thing with spongebob smiling it's a money scheme and cheap. Grrr.


----------



## sjones

wow, I feel bad for anyone subscribing to the rainbow bright tank decor right now, a thousand hopes and dreams dashed against the rocks..but it does remind me of that fake wood paneling, trailer parks and strangely enough the 1970s...


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Betta Slave said:


> I can't stand anything rainbow in the tank, and I definitely can't stand bright-colored gravel- especially hot pink.
> 
> Anything pink, really- I don't like in a tank. XD


 Ditto!


----------



## Torat

The little spaceman bubblemaker thing. Drives me nuts. Bubble astronaut man..


----------



## Lion Mom

Sorry, Feral - it's just my opinion. They asked & I stated.


----------



## scootshoot

bettafish15 said:


> What tank deco do you HATE to see in betta tank?


Answer to this question is primarily based on the Age, Sex, Personality of the Fish hobbyist. I for one do not like pink gravel in my tanks but I am sure my daughter will love it in hers when she is old enough to care for a fish tank of her own.


----------



## toledoll

I'm jumping on the hate wagon and saying that neon decor annoys me. I also hate really stiff plastic plants, not only because they don't look nice, but because they can hurt the fins of the bettas.


----------



## Dragonlady

I don't like backgrounds taped to the back of the tank that show a picture of someone else's aquascaping.


----------



## dragonfair

I'm not partial to tanks so full of stuff you can't see the fishies.


----------



## Malvolti

I have a lot of the similar dislike already posted many times. I tend to opt for a more natural, organic look to my tanks. However I have seen many tanks with things I dislike but they look amazing.

I guess my answer is; it isn't the items but how they are arranged.


----------



## Tomsk

Im more of a fan of natural looking tanks,of my 3 running tanks only one isnt all natural (Fake statue head).My fourth tank will be a all natural though Im going for a heavy planted landscape style aquascape style (If it works out :roll

Tomsk


----------



## Feral

Tomsk said:


> Im more of a fan of natural looking tanks,of my 3 running tanks only one isnt all natural (Fake statue head).My forth tank will be a all natural though Im going for a heavy planted landscape style aquascape style (If it works out :roll
> 
> Tomsk


Now this I REALLY like! Kind of remeniscent of a sunken Angkor Wat :-D

Two thumbs up!


----------



## Feral

Lion Mom said:


> Sorry, Feral - it's just my opinion. They asked & I stated.


No problem Lion Mom, I felt compelled to object on principle is all ;-) To each their own and welcome to it which is why I am NOT adding any of my dislikes to this thread. Still interesting though...

(You did see the :lol: at the bottom I hope)


----------



## lilchiwolf

puppyrjjkm said:


> I hate the rainbow/tie die decor too BLEH! Especially like retro gravel.


I have a little of the retro crazy gravel. I would like it more if they colors didn't flake off over time. I don't think I am going to buy it anymore cause I am sure when it flakes off it is not good for your fish to be sucking it in. I have retreated to the all natural rocks.:lol:


----------



## bloo97

I hate anything plastic.


----------



## Sweeda88

*Is alone in her love for Rainbow Gravel and Rainbow Rocks*


----------



## Tsuhei

Sweeda88 said:


> *Is alone in her love for Rainbow Gravel and Rainbow Rocks*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf9txfsMhU0

:lol:

Just kidding. I don't mind rainbow gravel, but I prefer not to use it...I like making things look natural and mystical by nature..it's hard to explain, but like small ornaments that "house spirits" kind of look in the Japanese culture..like stone lanterns.

http://img.visionspictures.sodatech.com/JOPE/wprev/jope00988.jpg

http://www.onmarkproductions.com/html/ishidoro.shtml

I just really hate the frosted pieces of glass look..I have never seen it used skillfully in an aquarium...people just kind of throw it in there.

http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.95882536.jpg

If someone could show me it being used skillfully and artistically, I might change my mind. :roll:


----------



## bettamaniac

I have an aqua alien 2.5 gal. tank and it came with this decoration that is an alien fish in a flying saucer with three legs to keep it standing up its really big and takes up a lot of space I hate it it also came with stickers to put on the outside of the tank that I think only a little kid would use not because of the way they look but just the fact that they are stickers to put on the outside of the aquarium


----------



## Omega3

Tanks that are overdone, be it over crowded or have too much of the same thing or same color. "Thrown together" tanks don't look good either. Natural tanks look really awesome and so do unnatural well designed tanks. No "No fishing signs" or things like that; they're tacky. Although, if it might be cool to make a tank look like it's under a pier. 

I like themed tanks, "natural" fitting into that category. If you want a shipwreck, make the whole tank set up that theme. If you want a desert, make the entire tank look like Gisa or something. I like the Asian temple and old ruins themes too. 

Creatively themed tanks are awesome. I think a sushi kitchen or moon theme would be fun! Have a cool model car? Put down some black gravel for asphalt and maybe some white for the lines on the road. 

Don't just throw in a dinosaur and a human skull because you think each item looks cool. Little kid tanks are a no-no as well. I don't mind a freshwater set up being a salt water theme as long as it actually looks like an ocean environment (use sand or reefs, not little rocks and gravel).


----------



## Omega3

Lion Mom said:


> Yeah, I'm more of a natural looking tank gal myself, but I HAVE seen some with ruins, Budda's, and or Asian decor that I thought were very nice. But the rainbow stuff and skulls just DRIVES me! But that's just my opinion.



Skulls ARE natural! ;-) Not mine though, I admit (saber tooth tiger, but the fish LOVES it). I think it depends on the use, though; is it built into the natural theme or does it look like someone saw something they liked and plunked it in there? My tank setup is still in progress, but I'm trying for a traditional natural look and oh look, Kitty dropped dead and left Fishy a nice little cave! I think a skull would look nice in a desert theme too. Sorry, I hate to give you an extra hard time about the skull, but it's just a thought!


----------



## lilchiwolf

Do any of you have decor that your betta's try to pic a fight with? I know I do, and its so funny to watch XD


----------



## soccerdog693

lilchiwolf said:


> Do any of you have decor that your betta's try to pic a fight with? I know I do, and its so funny to watch XD



Xander apparently had a beef with my thermometer when I first put it in there.


----------



## Sweeda88

@Tsuhei- LMAO!


----------



## Lion Mom

Feral said:


> No problem Lion Mom, I felt compelled to object on principle is all ;-) To each their own and welcome to it which is why I am NOT adding any of my dislikes to this thread. Still interesting though...
> 
> (You did see the :lol: at the bottom I hope)


Yup - saw it. Just hope I didn't hurt your (and some others) feelings! ;-)


----------



## Feral

Lion Mom said:


> Yup - saw it. Just hope I didn't hurt your (and some others) feelings! ;-)


Not me, I was laughing while I typed. At my age, any feelings that are easily hurt are already dead


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

JD3P said:


> I really don't like those rainbow caves people get from walmart =X Lol


O ya i saw those when i got a 3 gal tank there yesterday. I hated them.


----------



## demonr6

Yikes! Note to self, never ever post pics of my tank lest I incur some sort of wrath.


----------



## bettafish15

demonr6 said:


> Yikes! Note to self, never ever post pics of my tank lest I incur some sort of wrath.


LOL! No one will make fun of your tank decorations, no worries! We'll find something good in it and comment on that


----------



## Feral

demonr6 said:


> Yikes! Note to self, never ever post pics of my tank lest I incur some sort of wrath.


Why, what have you got, a rainbow bubbling skull cave? :lol: It's all good, dare to go against the grain ;-) It's YOUR tank!


----------



## dragonfair

Hmmm... a rainbow bubbling skull cave... that sounds kinda neat!


----------



## PewPewPew

Feral said:


> Why, what have you got, a rainbow bubbling skull cave? :lol: It's all good, dare to go against the grain ;-) It's YOUR tank!


 Haha, true that! :B Rainbow barf cave, rocks, tank, plastic usless decor and stiff plants?!?!...Looks um..Great! 
Really, though- to each his own, and to each his own funds..
I know with being in college (elegantly colored and sized..) marbles and fake (but comfy!) plants are all I can do..
Alle doesnt like hiding places, he likes to say hi too much  <3


----------



## bloo97

Sweeda88 said:


> I seem to be the only one who likes rainbow caves. LOL.


FOREVER ALONE 

(Does anyone get it?)


----------



## DormDrax

*Sips Tea* 

It's anything that's fake... 

Why do you think I'm driving myself mad with real plants... because I'd rather that than get fake. 

If your getting real fish... why not get REAL plants.


----------



## soccerdog693

because silk ones require less work! lol


----------



## Nutt007

:-( I have always had a secret love for those "no fishing" signs, and my mom sent me one for my birthday yesterday. I think that those fake fish are tacky, you put FISH in a tank, not plastic figurines. I don't like tanks with Football or Soccer decorations, either.


----------



## elijahfeathers

Semi-natural, tanks with SHBAM COLORS.

You know. Someone has a couple nice fake plants, a couple real. Natural or black gravel or sand. BAM RAINBOW PLASTIC PLANT/FIGURING. It always makes me go D8


----------



## Jupiter

bloo97 said:


> FOREVER ALONE
> 
> (Does anyone get it?)


----------



## Luimeril

these:









we had a Rosy Barb who lived with a small pack of Serpae Tetras(they litereally thought he was one of them, and appointed him leader. it was cute), but one day, he impaled himself on it.dunno how, dunno why, but he was stuck in it, with one branch stuck in his side. sadly, DeeDumm didn't make it. :/ so~, it's now banished to Under the Sink, and will never be allowed back in any tanks, betta or not. >:O


----------



## DormDrax

soccerdog693 said:


> because silk ones require less work! lol


...

*Strangles you with fake Anacharis* 
Wow! You're right! This IS easier than with real ones! 












(No worries I'm just being weird :-D)


----------



## baylee767

Luimeril said:


> these:


Hey I was considering getting one of those!... once... a few months ago...before I saw what planted tanks look like... 

Now I'm not such a big fan...:lol:


----------



## Luimeril

D: i hate them. they're ugly, and dangerous! :O 

other than that, i'm not fond of gravel, but some is beautiful(i really like the black with neon specks).


----------



## DormDrax

Luimeril said:


> D: i hate them. they're ugly, and dangerous! :O
> 
> other than that, i'm not fond of gravel, but some is beautiful(i really like the black with neon specks).


What about river stones? You know... the kind ya skip over the water ...when thrown right? 

I live by the mighty Missouri/Mississippi rivers and I have loads of them but... well nervous. They are smooth and lovely but would they be ok?


----------



## Jupiter

Ah, I forgot about backgrounds. I'm really not a fan of most backgrounds, for some reason...especially saltwater ones. There are SOME that I like, and a natural looking one can add some depth to a NPT, but on a whole I don't really like them.


----------



## DormDrax

Jupiter said:


> Ah, I forgot about backgrounds. I'm really not a fan of most backgrounds, for some reason...especially saltwater ones. There are SOME that I like, and a natural looking one can add some depth to a NPT, but on a whole I don't really like them.


Yeah I wanted to get one... but then I realized my French Postcards and self made art behind the tank looked MUCH more interesting than the Backgrounds I saw at Petsmart haha


----------



## Luimeril

i've got alot of natural-looking rocks(i guess they'd be called river rocks?), and those pretty, shiny blue and green marble-rock-things. they're just so shiny! lol


----------



## Neelie

ChicagoPete said:


> Princess barbie aquariums.


ditto lol. :lol: i dont like any of the themed aquariums, although they are great for children. but also i think the fish should be the focus of the child and the care of him, not because the tank is pink... imo.

im not fond of marbles in tanks. a few on black gravel or something looks amazing but marbles instead of gravel doesnt catch me, 99% of the time


----------



## demonr6

Feral said:


> Why, what have you got, a rainbow bubbling skull cave? :lol: It's all good, dare to go against the grain ;-) It's YOUR tank!


 Good lord no, I have an Asian themed tank though with the dragon and the little house that I have seen on here a few times plus a lot of live plants. Ooh and a little bridge that Marco would hide under. Sadly though he took ill going on two weeks now and has been QT'ed with a grim prognosis. We upgraded his tank over the holidays and his health took a nosedive before we had his new home set up. Now it is relegated to house a couple of ghost shrimp who seem to have a 24/7 party going on. *sigh* Poor Marco. :-(


----------



## Tomsk

bloo97 said:


> FOREVER ALONE
> 
> (Does anyone get it?)


Just created a couple of pics for you :lol:,

Tomsk


----------



## Sweeda88

bloo97 said:


> FOREVER ALONE
> 
> (Does anyone get it?)


Oh, hush! And YES, I get it. I'm a huge Memebase fan.


----------



## SimplyPeaChe

i hate tanks that are too crowded looking. Too many plants and to many caves or objects...it drives me nutz.


----------



## Feral

demonr6 said:


> Good lord no, I have an Asian themed tank though with the dragon and the little house that I have seen on here a few times plus a lot of live plants. Ooh and a little bridge that Marco would hide under. Sadly though he took ill going on two weeks now and has been QT'ed with a grim prognosis. We upgraded his tank over the holidays and his health took a nosedive before we had his new home set up. Now it is relegated to house a couple of ghost shrimp who seem to have a 24/7 party going on. *sigh* Poor Marco. :-(


So sorry about your fish, but I can see why your shrimp would enjoy your tank!

C'mon, *picture PLEASE *! May not be to everyones taste, but what is? ;-)


----------



## Omega3

bettafish15 said:


> LOL! No one will make fun of your tank decorations, no worries! We'll find something good in it and comment on that


Nope, that's what this thread is for! Concentrate the hate so you can feel the love everywhere else!


----------



## Feral

Omega3 said:


> Nope, that's what this thread is for! Concentrate the hate so you can feel the love everywhere else!


Geez, tough crowd here! :shock:


----------



## Omega3

lilchiwolf said:


> Do any of you have decor that your betta's try to pic a fight with? I know I do, and its so funny to watch XD


The filter! He saw his reflection against the black, I suppose. He was flaring at it and I've NEVER seen him flare at anything, even a mirror. 




soccerdog693 said:


> Xander apparently had a beef with my thermometer when I first put it in there.


Quasi hugs his thermometer. He even did a little pole dance!


----------



## FishyFriend1

I hate those spongebob, dora, decorations, that do nothing but take up swimming space. and usually the only reason people get those is for their kids to make the little devils happy.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

FishyFriend1 said:


> I hate those spongebob, dora, decorations, that do nothing but take up swimming space. and usually the only reason people get those is for their kids to make the little devils happy.


 
I agree 99.63%. BUT, one good thing (possibly) of having these types of decorations is that it gets the kids actually looking at & interested in the tank & maybe even the fish. So, promoting responsible ownerfishship (just made up this word, see it in future OEDs) in kids?? Hmmm.

Oh, almost forgot..... don't like rainbow/neon/clown-colored stuff either. Or, decorations that are just way too big for the tank.


----------



## fishylegacy

I have no fish in my tank so my plastic plants and neon pink and purple rocks are keeping me company for the moment.


----------



## tsoto80

Sweeda88 said:


> *Is alone in her love for Rainbow Gravel and Rainbow Rocks*












dont feel alone look at my setup. That is my 1 gallon tank which I use as a hospital/temporary/time out tank. I was gonna put a rainbow cave in it to go with the gravel but the holes were to small and had sharp edges inside so I went with the fish. My 20 gallon tank I have natural gravel, plastic plants, background, a log for hiding, and a alligator skull. I wanted to look like what you may find on the bottom of an ocean. It is the start of my sority-currently comunity tank. My five gallon tank I have blue and black gravel, a blue cup, dark blue background, and silk plants this tank house my male. I am happy with all my tanks setup.  I like having backgrounds on my tank cause I dont like seeing the wall in the background or whatever. BTW the female I have in my 1 gallon got her fins nipped at by the other two females so I put her in there temporary untill I can figure out what to do. her dorsal fin is partially missing because of the other two females.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

I have the black gravel with the few particles of neon in it. But I hate the flat glass pieces or marbles as the only ground cover on the tank bottom instead of gravel.


----------



## fishman12

I hate the 'No Fishing signs. It's just so tacky and cheesy.


----------



## baylee767

I h8 it when people stick corn do-

Never mind :lol:

I have a mix of dark blue, very light blue, and greenish-bluish gravel... I don't think it looks that bad with live plants.


----------



## jschristian44

i don't like the look of multi-colored pebbles. everything else, i can agree with.


----------



## jschristian44

FishyFriend1 said:


> I hate those spongebob, dora, decorations, that do nothing but take up swimming space. and usually the only reason people get those is for their kids to make the little devils happy.



im 26 years old and i got myself a squidward house decoration. it will be a great hiding place for the fry, i really like it. as for the little spongebob characters, yes i dont like those either. but the spongebob and squidward house look pretty cool. time will tell if i get the spongebob one or not, but i really like squidwards


----------



## bettafish15

Keep in mind people that this thread is just for fun, it doesnt mean that if,_ for example_, you have rainbow gravel that when you post a tank pic people are going to make fun of you for it. Some people can really pull it off ;D This is only for fun  No one means to offend


----------



## jschristian44

lol after i posted that about the multi colored pebbles i scrolled up and there was a tank. i honestly didn't see that until after i posted it. it's just my personal preference and i totally didn't mean anything.


----------



## bettafish15

jschristian44 said:


> lol after i posted that about the multi colored pebbles i scrolled up and there was a tank. i honestly didn't see that until after i posted it. it's just my personal preference and i totally didn't mean anything.


Oh, I didnt mean anyone in particular, I just posted my message so people know that no harms meant by anyone  It's all good!


----------



## jschristian44

yeah i just found it bad that i posted i dont like multi colored pebbles and then i look up and there they are after i posted. sigh.


----------



## tsoto80

jschristian44 said:


> yeah i just found it bad that i posted i dont like multi colored pebbles and then i look up and there they are after i posted. sigh.


if you are refering to me dont worry about it it takes alot to affend me I honsly kept the tank that way becausethe gravel came with it and I dont have money right now to fix it to my likling. Besides it is a temp tank why should I care how it looks. I posted that so sweeda would not feel alone in her bright colored world lol :BIGkissy: we all love you sweeda!!! ;-)


----------



## naturegirl243

I don't really hate that much stuff I can tell you something I absolutly LOVE when tanks have that stuff that looks like grass on the bottom insted of gravel I have always wanted to do that but have no clue how.I also love when everything matchs the fish which all my tanks match the fish that are in them.....yeah I am a little obsessive about it to lol.


----------



## zelilaa

aww man. 
i remember seeing this CRAZY rainbow tank in one thread here... i gotta find that...


----------



## FishyFriend1

@ jschristain44-

they are fine if they have a purpose. my walmart has a spongebob themed tank with sponge bob house etc and two of the decoration serve a purpose. the others are just figurines.


----------



## Sweeda88

I now have one tank with no gravel, one with a mix of black and natural pebbles (they are actual pebbles, not gravel), and my Goldie has dark blue gravel with some neon mixed in. The only neon deco I have anymore is just one rainbow rock. But I still like it. lol


----------



## bloo97

YAY FOR MEMEBASE FANS!

Lol, Tomsk! I ought to put those up on an Album.


----------



## zelilaa

I love how this tank shows how much fun one can have going crazy with the deco. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=55176&highlight=rainbow+tank


----------



## Sweeda88

That is awesome. The fish also looks eerily similar to my Sequin.


----------



## Feral

zelilaa said:


> I love how this tank shows how much fun one can have going crazy with the deco.
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=55176&highlight=rainbow+tank


 
*CAMPY-*

*Adjective*


S: (adj) camp, *campy* (providing sophisticated amusement by virtue of having artificially (and vulgarly) mannered or banal or sentimental qualities) _"they played up the silliness of their roles for camp effect"; "campy Hollywood musicals of the 1940's"_
http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=campy


Or as we would have said in the sixties, 'Far out man!' :lol:


----------



## SmokeNLark

zelilaa said:


> I love how this tank shows how much fun one can have going crazy with the deco.
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=55176&highlight=rainbow+tank


Haha thanks 

I wasn't being too serious with that. Just wanted to have fun with the colors and satisfying my inner child. haha. My other tanks are all more natural. 2 planted, 1 garden and a couple other miscellaneous ones.

Oh, and I'm not offended. I usually am not a fan of the rainbow stuff either. Mostly cause there's like either rainbow gravel or a plant. and the rest is somewhat normal.


----------



## Omega3

naturegirl243 said:


> I don't really hate that much stuff I can tell you something I absolutly LOVE when tanks have that stuff that looks like grass on the bottom insted of gravel I have always wanted to do that but have no clue how.I also love when everything matchs the fish which all my tanks match the fish that are in them.....yeah I am a little obsessive about it to lol.


The grassy lawns some people have are to die for! I really wish I even knew what the stuff was, although it may really be a moss. SO PRETTY! 

I don't mind non-natural, but I don't like plastic/ceramic animals, like the one at walmart with the snail. 

Anyway, here is an awesome non-natural tank. You should see it in person.


----------



## Aluyasha

I dislike Pirate decor. Just too over used...I am tired of hearing about Pirates...


----------



## Apocalypse

Omega3 said:


> The grassy lawns some people have are to die for! I really wish I even knew what the stuff was, although it may really be a moss. SO PRETTY!


Dwarf Hairgrass:











It's essentially, well, grass. You can cut it to any length you want. I just ordered some giant hairgrass to hide my filter a bit in my tank. Should be here tomorrow:-D


----------



## Lordsameth

It isn't the specific ornaments I hate, it is the complete lack of them.


----------



## Omega3

Apocalypse said:


> Dwarf Hairgrass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's essentially, well, grass. You can cut it to any length you want. I just ordered some giant hairgrass to hide my filter a bit in my tank. Should be here tomorrow:-D



:shock: Where did you get it???


----------



## Slayers

Omega3 said:


> The grassy lawns some people have are to die for! I really wish I even knew what the stuff was, although it may really be a moss. SO PRETTY!
> 
> I don't mind non-natural, but I don't like plastic/ceramic animals, like the one at walmart with the snail.
> 
> Anyway, here is an awesome non-natural tank. You should see it in person.


Omega what are you using to hold your bamboo down like that?

I just got some at petsmart and I could not get it to stay down I don't know if I need more gravel or something else


----------



## Tomsk

The deco I really like is true aquascaped stuff like the ones by Takashi Amano,here is a clip from You-tube showing his works (with sound track by Apocalyptica ).






Tomsk


----------



## Apocalypse

Omega3 said:


> :shock: Where did you get it???


Giant Hairgrass - http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...leocharis-montevidensis-TALL-PLANT-ghgpot.htm

Dwarf Hairgrass - http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...airgrass-great-foreground-plant-dwarfhg01.htm


----------



## Omega3

Slayers said:


> Omega what are you using to hold your bamboo down like that?
> 
> I just got some at petsmart and I could not get it to stay down I don't know if I need more gravel or something else


It's just gravel. I have noticed the bunched ones it pet stores float. Umm...maybe they have to be planted separately? I got mine at a flea market (oh so cheap) and had it growing in a tiny little vase for a month before it was planted. Maybe that helped it grow a stronger root system? This is actually my sister's tank. I think she said she has some problems with getting it back down during water changes, but I'm pretty sure they stay rooted. 



Apocalypse said:


> Giant Hairgrass - http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...leocharis-montevidensis-TALL-PLANT-ghgpot.htm
> 
> Dwarf Hairgrass - http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...airgrass-great-foreground-plant-dwarfhg01.htm


Thanks!





Tomsk said:


> The deco I really like is true aquascaped stuff like the ones by Takashi Amano,here is a clip from You-tube showing his works (with sound track by Apocalyptica ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomsk


I love it! But that may just be the Apocalyptica speaking...;-)


----------



## Alanza

I love the white gravel with the natural-like plants. It turns out really nice when I decorate it that way. I can't stand anything that looks like they're made of the skittles I ate the other day. Nothing neon or rainbow.


----------



## Zoe

I recently witnessed a giant green dinosaur that you could attach to the tank and would open its mouth and spew bubbles. >.> I know that would give my Betta a Betta sized ulcer.


----------



## FishyFriend1

oh dear, that would be traumatizing!!!!


----------



## Jessabell

I like natural colored gravel or black. I also like sand. With natural colored plants, and maybe natural decorations like drift wood or roots. Basicaly just natural lmfao. xD


----------



## carzz

Spongebob....


----------



## peaches3221

I dont like those "theme" tank kits, like spongebob, dora, dinosaurs, etc. I dont like backgrounds of pictures, solid color backgrounds look nice. I dont like glass pebbles (i've seen people put a few glass pebbles scattered over the gravel, that looks nice) and i dont like when people try to make there freshwater tank look like saltwater with fake coral and stuff.


----------



## sunnydawnie

JD3P said:


> I really don't like those rainbow caves people get from walmart =X Lol


HA ! I just bought one yesterday. I may be bringing it back though - don't think I like it in my tank (take a look at the sick bettas post "Goldie losing fin" if you want to see it in the tank.) My THOUGHT was that it looked artsy and my picture frame is supposed to look like "art" but well, I don't think it came out like I thought. It looks like a tie-dyed eyesore.


----------



## sunnydawnie

Apocalypse said:


> Dwarf Hairgrass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's essentially, well, grass. You can cut it to any length you want. I just ordered some giant hairgrass to hide my filter a bit in my tank. Should be here tomorrow:-D


I love this ! It looks like the prairie !


----------



## Sakura8

The tank above looks like a Takashi Amano-inspired tank. Very pretty but I wonder how you're supposed to vacuum the bottom.

As for me, I hate naked mermaid statues. It's a fish tank, not a guy's garage (think naked pinups). And neon rainbow skulls. Neon I can take. Rainbow I can take. Skulls I can take. But put them all together and blech! Even worse if they glow in the dark.


----------



## Tikibirds

> I hate those spongebob, dora, decorations, that do nothing but take up swimming space. and usually the only reason people get those is for their kids to make the little devils happy.


I'm 31 and have his pineapple house :-D I have NEVER seen my fish swim in it though.

I dont like the multicolored gravel either and yet I have it :evil:
But I have small rocks in the spongebob house tank with some red plants. It looks nice i think. I need a background though. I hate being able to swee the stuff behind the tank.










small tank with crappy neon gravel. That is the same fish before his fins grew back.


----------



## Murka

Why do people hat spongebob deco? I have the 'easter island' head/cave thing, and my fish swims in it all the time...


----------



## Wyvern

Just btw guys with the hairgrass. Plant it in small clumps, about 1inch apart, also trim the grass short - 1inch tall before planting. It forces the plant then to grow better roots and spread out better in the planted tanks as well as making it grow like mad.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Why do people hat spongebob deco? I have the 'easter island' head/cave thing, and my fish swims in it all the time


squidward's house? I'm thinking of getting that for my other tank.


----------



## KristinM

Ha ha! I like this thread! I removed the plastic plants altogether mostly for safety reasons as well as the fact that they just looked so tacky. 

My worst thing in any tank is the famous scuba diver with the bubbles coming out of him! He always looks so out of place! 

I like the natural feel to my tanks


----------



## Sakura8

KristinM said:


> Ha ha! I like this thread! I removed the plastic plants altogether mostly for safety reasons as well as the fact that they just looked so tacky.
> 
> My worst thing in any tank is the famous scuba diver with the bubbles coming out of him! He always looks so out of place!
> 
> I like the natural feel to my tanks


Oh man, those scuba divers. And they make them in neon colors now, too. Hahah!


----------



## TheCrysCat

Meh, naked statues have been around forever, so that doesn't really bother me XD I don't like seeing non-aquatic plants because it makes me wanna go rip them out and get em some suitable ones.


----------



## copperarabian

Apocalypse said:


> x2. I like a natural looking tank, so anything that is pink, purple, yellow, orange, and so on is on my "do not like" list.


I agree with you


----------



## Murka

Tikibirds said:


> squidward's house? I'm thinking of getting that for my other tank.


Yeah, squidward's house. I'd soak it for a while first though, smells kinda odd(reminds me of chlorine, but I guess most deco is like that).

I hate turning on my tank light because it makes the plastic plant look neon green and my betta freaks out. I was planning on removing the plant and replacing with an alive one, but the next day the fish made his first bubblenest around it.


----------

